# DVR playback doesn't fill the screen (16x9, 1080)



## scscsc (Jun 3, 2013)

I've searched the Hopper/Joey forum, but I couldn't find anything that described the problem I see. There was Display Standard Def in 4:3 and not Stretched and Picture is cut off, but neither matched what I see.

Ok, so the same TV and same input (HDMI) as my old ViP722 was connected to, but now with a Hopper+Sling (the actual Hopper, not a Joey). Configured to 1080p/1080i, 16x9, and properly adjusted in the Settings->Format TV menu (during the adjustment, one up overflows the screen, one down leaves black space on the edges). For some reason, *DVR'd shows do not fill the screen* (see the attached photo). I would have blamed my TV, but the ViP722 worked just fine - and the half fill is even visible in the tiny window while the menu is open (see second photo) - and the menu fills the full screen... Also, watching anything live fills the screen. But, if I record a live show that is filling the screen, and then play it back, it only fills about half the screen.

I'm familiar with the * zoom button, as it has been on Dish remotes forever.

*Normal*: shown in the screen shot
*Stretch*: Fat people, with black bars on the top and bottom
*Partial Zoom*: Slightly wider than my screen (some cropping), but doesn't fill top to bottom - and looks pretty grainy
*Zoom*: Too large in both height and width (cropped in both directions) - and looks pretty grainy
*Gray bar*: same as Normal, but with gray bars instead of black
The channels I'm looking at have the HD logo in the guide (I am not on SD channels).


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

That is very bizarre. Do live programs fill the screen?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks to me like it is filling the screen, because the bugs overlay the letterboxing on the top and bottom. History has several odd-shaped programs that don't quite fit 16x9.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

try next to HDTV icon - there you can increase/decrease/shift size of DVR picture to fit it into your TV screen


----------



## scscsc (Jun 3, 2013)

sregener said:


> That is very bizarre. Do live programs fill the screen?


Yes, the same show live fills the screen. If I watch the recording while it is still in progress, it fills the screen. If I watch it after it is done recording, it no longer fills.


----------



## scscsc (Jun 3, 2013)

RasputinAXP said:


> Looks to me like it is filling the screen, because the bugs overlay the letterboxing on the top and bottom. History has several odd-shaped programs that don't quite fit 16x9.


I noticed that too... very strange. I'll have to find that show live to see if the bugs are cropped or if that show is also shruken when live.


----------



## scscsc (Jun 3, 2013)

P Smith said:


> try next to HDTV icon - there you can increase/decrease/shift size of DVR picture to fit it into your TV screen


Are you referring to the FormatTV menu where it shows the guide and I hit +/-? I already did that (per my original message). As you can see, the Hopper menus properly fill the screen.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, then you could investigate the stream ... perhaps it's not good for internal scaler


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I would say you are recording the "SD" channel instead of the HD channel for some reason.
I know "seek & record" timers will do that.
Check the info banner to verify which was actually recorded.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree with n0qcu, be sure your timers are set for the HD version of the channel not the SD version.


----------

